
SwiftOnSecurity Needs to Stop Pretending to Be Taylor Swift :) - BuleBule
https://www.change.org/p/we-the-people-demand-swiftonsecurity-stops-pretending-to-be-taylor-swift
======
BuleBule
It's all tongue in cheek of course, but I cannot take it anymore.

